# Baby Tortoises



## mantiscraze (Sep 30, 2011)

I'm tortoise crazed right now. I got myself two leopard tortoises and 1 red footed tortoise. They are really cute at this age. Before you get one, make sure you can take good care of them. I'm lucky to live in a climate where I can house them outside once they get big. Unlike mantids, torts can outlast you.

















http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=30hx_5yQDG0


----------



## mantiscraze (Sep 30, 2011)

Who said torts can't swim?!


----------



## psyconiko (Sep 30, 2011)

Beautiful.


----------



## ismart (Sep 30, 2011)

those guys are cute!


----------



## agent A (Sep 30, 2011)

aww soo cute!! very adorable little guys

so funny the way they eat strawberries


----------



## gripen (Sep 30, 2011)

They are so cute!!!!!


----------



## mantiscraze (Sep 30, 2011)

Thanks everyone! Yeah, they are very cute as babies, that's why a lot of people go out and buy them, especially baby sulcatas, since they are the least expensive. However, these are large tortoises, and it's sad when they grow up and owners don't have the means or will to take proper care of them.

They are grazers, but love to have spring mix as a treat, especially this young

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J1-VspADouo


----------



## Gotmantis (Oct 1, 2011)

Love it when the frog is one it's back soooo cute


----------



## AmandaLynn (Oct 7, 2011)

They are super cute! Very good pictures!


----------

